# Ten Things Every Potential Breeder Must Know



## Cricket78 (Aug 17, 2017)

That made me cry and this sort of thing happens a lot.
There seems to be heaps of puppy mills and people breeding only for money here in Australia.
Even the breeder I got my little man from doesn’t even care that I was sending updates and photos and she was a kennel club registered breeder 
It has also reminded me to book in my 7 month old mini to get neutered 
X


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I cried too, Cricket78, when I read it. It hit me especially hard because earlier this month I used poodledata.org just to see how far back I could go on my pup's pedigree and which breeders her ancestors came from, show dogs, etc. 

And there, there it was, 5 and 6 generations and 20 years ago on her mother's mother's side, was the name of a kennel that later, to put it mildly, had some serious "problems". 

I will not name it nor go into details b/c the intent of my uploading this story is non-political and that's not the point of it. And I hope that no one reading this thread takes it in that direction, it's just not necessary. The point is that what may or may not have happened could happen to a lot of yet unborn poodles whose fates are in our hands. 

The story left me feeling very conflicted emotionally, because every dog in the _roots_ of a dog's family tree has a story, and most of these stories go untold. Metaphorically, they never become "famous". 

I don't know if any of the dogs in my puppy's genealogy suffered, but that some of her distant relatives might have was unnerving. I regard my puppy as precious. She's sensitive and smart and so much like a human with a tremendous depth of feelings and expression. Considering that they were anything like her makes the issue deeply personal and incredibly sad if they were used only for profit and weren't loved. 

It's almost like finding out that one of your great-great-great grandmothers was deprived of having a decent life. You know how your baby is wonderful and you feel horrible for what one of her ancestors endured. For me, it's made me even more thoughtful. I used to think I might breed Bella once or twice, then spay, but was unsure. 

I do think that the best of the poodle breed should be continued, but with the caveat that they are bought primarily to be loved as part of the family. At this point, if I do breed my own in the future, it will be only once, and those three or four puppies will only go to my family members or someone I know very, very well and feel 100% confident about. 

It's like in an ideal world, breeders should always think, how can I put this? 

_There but for the Grace of God go I._


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I started reading this and had to stop because it hurt my heart too much. I know it's reality, but I wish it was't............


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone would cry that read this, as that is what some breeders do. I cannot imagine, not holding, cuddling,talking to and training a fur baby. I can imagine how the mama feels when the puppy leaves with a stranger. I could never ever breed, I would wind up keeping them all.


----------



## Cricket78 (Aug 17, 2017)

I completely feel the same way.
I was thinking of letting my little man become a Dad but I would never meet the puppies new owners and have no say where they would end up.
It has completely changed my mind so thank you x


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

It's all about trust. If you know that the owner of the female is highly responsible and would be appalled if any of her puppies landed in nightmare conditions, then she's a safe bet to have poodle mate with yours. 

Your dog is a beauty, and if he and his parents are clear, IMHO then reproducing at least once would continue those good genes. 

On the other hand, is there a possibility that an intact male will mark territory in your house? I had two intact poodles at separate times many years ago, one never did, the other would infrequently tinkle a little on the wooden bookcase.


----------



## Cricket78 (Aug 17, 2017)

Vita said:


> It's all about trust. If you know that the owner of the female is highly responsible and would be appalled if any of her puppies landed in nightmare conditions, then she's a safe bet to have poodle mate with yours.
> 
> Your dog is a beauty, and if he and his parents are clear, IMHO then reproducing at least once would continue those good genes.
> 
> On the other hand, is there a possibility that an intact male will mark territory in your house? I had two intact poodles at separate times many years ago, one never did, the other would infrequently tinkle a little on the wooden bookcase.


I don’t know anyone well enough to trust with possible puppies but have had several comments about possible future dates for Cricket.
I really couldn’t do it after this and I would always wonder what happened to them 
There are so many ruthless breeders that could get a puppy and use it in a crowded horrific mill here and it is so hard to enforce a spay contract apparently 
I think you have written something that people like me needed to read 
Where there is money there is greed


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It’s much more likely that nobody was famous in the pedigree. I viewed it as the heartbreaking lament of a BYB or puppy mill female.


----------

